# 190g



## biffe (Nov 1, 2004)

I found out that Akvastabil make hoods with T5, so I phoned em today, they make one with 8 x 39 watt T5 with special reflectors, will that be sufficient lightning for 190g, if I am going for glosso or other carpet plants?
it should give me around 24.000 Lumen.

Regards Kenneth


----------

